# VW’s ID Hatchback to Be Named ID3 and new pix



## whitejeep1989 (May 15, 2007)

https://leftlanenews.com/volkswagen/vw-id-hatchback-leaks-ahead-of-official-debut/



> The company is now taking reservations for its first MEB-based EV.
> 
> Volkswagen's ID hatch appears to have slipped ahead of schedule, appearing in a less obscuring camouflage wrap.
> 
> ...


My photobucket account is messed up.
Maybe someone else can post the pic?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Clearly, they should have renamed it the Elektrowoz.


----------



## whitejeep1989 (May 15, 2007)

r_fostoria said:


> Clearly, they should have renamed it the Elektrowoz.


Thanks for posting!

Electricity will save us from VW’s current crop of questionable grille designs!


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

Something something ID4 Independence Day joke (maybe “I have got to get me one of these!”)

Seriously though, this should be interesting, did I hear these might be RWD? Also, i wonder if it will have a thermal managed battery.


----------



## whitejeep1989 (May 15, 2007)

Yuppie Scum said:


> Something something ID4 Independence Day joke (maybe “I have got to get me one of these!”)
> 
> Seriously though, this should be interesting, did I hear these might be RWD? Also, i wonder if it will have a thermal managed battery.


The ID Buzz (the retro Bus concept) has electrically driven front and rear wheels.
Assuming this technology can be scaled down to this smaller version of the platform, there's no reason why the ID3 couldn't be rear or AWD.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

whitejeep1989 said:


> The ID Buzz (the retro Bus concept) has electrically driven front and rear wheels.
> Assuming this technology can be scaled down to this smaller version of the platform, there's no reason why the ID3 couldn't be rear or AWD.


The ID3 is rwd. There is no awd option.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

I need to see one next to a Golf. If it's taller, do not want.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

CTK said:


> I need to see one next to a Golf. If it's taller, do not want.


It's an EV. Of course it's taller


----------



## whitejeep1989 (May 15, 2007)

Car Problems said:


>


This looks quite Golf-like.

I wonder how long the Golf and the ID3 will coexist for?


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

Hajduk said:


> It's an EV. Of course it's taller


Model S and Model 3 are regular height... it can be done


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

CTK said:


> Model S and Model 3 are regular height... it can be done


Those a larger vehicles so they can spread the batteries out on a larger footprint. The ID3 is the same height as a Leaf.


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

CTK said:


> I need to see one next to a Golf. If it's taller, do not want.


All modern EV designs have the batteries under the floor, including this one. It raises the floor a bit relative to a similar combustion-engine vehicle. Of course, that also helps lower the center of gravity.

People nowadays in general have been buying slightly-higher sedans anyhow ... look at the popularity of CUVs, which are really today's hatchbacks and station wagons.

What's your objection to being slightly higher, especially if the center of gravity is lower?


----------



## whitejeep1989 (May 15, 2007)

GoFaster said:


> All modern EV designs have the batteries under the floor, including this one. It raises the floor a bit relative to a similar combustion-engine vehicle. Of course, that also helps lower the center of gravity.
> 
> People nowadays in general have been buying slightly-higher sedans anyhow ... look at the popularity of CUVs, which are really today's hatchbacks and station wagons.
> 
> What's your objection to being slightly higher, especially if the center of gravity is lower?


This probably has the proportions of the Hyundai Kona or Nissan Kicks, which are just slightly taller 5-door hatchbacks.
The proportions of those cars are not objectionable at all.


----------



## PrettyHateMachine (Jan 11, 2018)

CTK said:


> I need to see one next to a Golf. If it's taller, do not want.


Won't matter since the US isn't getting this.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

whitejeep1989 said:


> This looks quite Golf-like.
> 
> I wonder how long the Golf and the ID3 will coexist for?


The new Mk8 Golf coming out soon is likely the last new Golf. 

ID3 vs. Mk8 is going to be like Mk1 vs. aircooled... you can buy both for a while but don't expect VW to put any effort into keeping Golf fresh.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

bzcat said:


> The new Mk8 Golf coming out soon is likely the last new Golf.
> 
> ID3 vs. Mk8 is going to be like Mk1 vs. aircooled... you can buy both for a while but don't expect VW to put any effort into keeping Golf fresh.


Mmmmaybe. 

That was replacing what was basically the same _kind_ of tech, but one was simply out-of-date. A rechargeable electric car is fundamentally different than a liquid fueled car, so there may in fact be a Mk9, though it might be some sort of electric hybrid only. I suppose we'll know for sure in a few years. :beer:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

whitejeep1989 said:


> Thanks for posting!
> 
> Electricity will save us from VW’s current crop of questionable grille designs!


I think you mean electricity will save us from everyone's current crop of questionable grille design. I've been saying it for some time, mark my words, grilles will one day be seen as a passe design element required by old ICE technology.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> I think you mean electricity will save us from everyone's current crop of questionable grille design. I've been saying it for some time, mark my words, grilles will one day be seen as a passe design element required by old ICE technology.


At this point unfortunately BMW is having none of that.


----------



## Uber Wagon (Dec 9, 2003)

DO WANT! :beer:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Uber Wagon said:


> DO WANT! :beer:


don't lie to us. you just want.... to start a poll asking TCL if it's worth leasing for $109/mo + $0 down. :laugh:


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

GoFaster said:


> All modern EV designs have the batteries under the floor, including this one. It raises the floor a bit relative to a similar combustion-engine vehicle. Of course, that also helps lower the center of gravity.
> 
> People nowadays in general have been buying slightly-higher sedans anyhow ... look at the popularity of CUVs, which are really today's hatchbacks and station wagons.
> 
> What's your objection to being slightly higher, especially if the center of gravity is lower?


Sedans are higher than they used to be, but still very low overall. 

My objection is that these quasi SUV things are ugly. On paper the Bolt has a lot going for it... but it looks like a Spark CUV.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Air and water do mix said:


> At this point unfortunately BMW is having none of that.


BMW is a great example. If you think those Dolly Parton looking grilles on the 7 series look silly now, wait until grilles go away then they'll be even worse. IMO it'll be like looking at open fendered cars from pre WWII. Seeing fancy exhaust pipes will be like looking at fancy radiator caps from the 20's.


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

Uber Wagon said:


> DO WANT! :beer:


X 2!!!

RWD hatchback... I thought this combo was going to be extinct. Hopefully VWOA reconsiders and offers in in the US.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

It's limited to 32 characters per field, so they're going to make a longer version called the ID3v2.


----------



## Zaris (Jun 11, 2010)

Couple of thoughts about the design:

- I like the look and the shape. Would that they kept the minivan sliding rear doors like in the original concept (I wouldn't have minded if they even had to put a B-pillar in for safety sake), but maybe one day
- Compared to an Mk7 Golf, the ID.3 trunk lip is higher. And probably by extension the trunk floor since the electric motor is in the back. Trunk space may therefore be compromised, but I wouldn't mind it if the ID.3 sported a frunk as well. I sure hope that it does

----------------------------------------------

I feel like there was a missed opportunity to do a callback to Volkswagen's roots with the name. If the ID lineup of cars is supposed to be as revolutionary as the Type 1 Beetle and Golf once were (as the executives touted originally), I know that if I was in charge, I would have called it the ID.1 instead. But I see both sides of the argument: if they assigned numbers in the order of which the models were released, it would be very confusing if the sizes didn't match up with the logical progression of the numbers.

Let's just say, for example, that this hatchback was called the ID.1 and then the ID Crozz was released next, designated ID.2. Conventional wisdom would suggest the ID Buzz would be named ID.3, but then something happens--either production of the electric bus is delayed, or Volkswagen creates a smaller, more affordable variant of the ID.1 because it took less time and resources to do so--and we get a polo-sized MEB platform vehicle to come out to market instead. Would you brand this smallest car (to date) the ID.3 or call it ID.4 because the ID Buzz reserved the ID.3 name first? No matter how you look at it, the onus would be on customers to recognize that the next highest number does *not* naturally lead in to a bigger car within the lineup.

Volkswagen fans might be okay with this, but if the company is trying to chase sales and therefore exposure, it would be much, much easier to just keep the naming convention simple: bigger number means bigger car. One less thing for customers to be wrap their minds around. Still, this does have me slightly anxious; I can't help but wonder how far along Volkswagen is with two models that are meant to be smaller than what we see here.

----------------------------------------------

Ultimately, I would be among the first to put my deposit in. I am very much on board with the MEB platform and Volkswagen's electrification plans. A rear-engine, rear-wheel drive hatch that's as big as a Golf on the outside, yet comparable to a Passat on the inside would be a great drive.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

The ID.3 doesn't have a frunk. There is no room.

The numbers refer to the car size. The 3 is Golf size and the numbers of future variants go up to 9. 

There will be a concept of the upcoming ID.2 shown at Frankfurt this year.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Its been a while since I 'shopped something, and I didn't have much time


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

I like what I see more than the Mk8 Golf.

Is it confirmed this isn't coming to the US?


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

A better name would be IDK My BFF Jill?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Zaris said:


> I feel like there was a missed opportunity to do a callback to Volkswagen's roots with the name. If the ID lineup of cars is supposed to be as revolutionary as the Type 1 Beetle and Golf once were (as the executives touted originally), I know that if I was in charge, I would have called it the ID.1 instead. But I see both sides of the argument: if they assigned numbers in the order of which the models were released, it would be very confusing if the sizes didn't match up with the logical progression of the numbers.


The ID Buzz must be ID2 in your scenario. It may not be the order of release, but it's the right thing to do.

For those who don't know...

Type 1









Type 2









Type 3













Hajduk said:


> The ID.3 doesn't have a frunk. There is no room.


The electric Microbus has a frunk. :beer:




Lwize said:


> A better name would be IDK My BFF Jill?


:laugh: :beer:


----------



## smoothsix (Jun 19, 2001)

VWestlife said:


> It's limited to 32 characters per field, so they're going to make a longer version called the ID3v2.


Get thee to the TCL OG "how has your life changed" thread :laugh:


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

bzcat said:


> The new Mk8 Golf coming out soon is likely the last new Golf.
> 
> ID3 vs. Mk8 is going to be like Mk1 vs. aircooled... you can buy both for a while but don't expect VW to put any effort into keeping Golf fresh.


Given the general similarity in size and shape, would it be surprising if there were a sporty edition named "ID3 GTI" or some kind of nostalgia edition named "ID3 Golf" or "ID3 Rabbit"?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

chucchinchilla said:


> BMW is a great example. If you think those Dolly Parton looking grilles on the 7 series look silly now, wait until grilles go away then they'll be even worse. IMO it'll be like looking at open fendered cars from pre WWII. Seeing fancy exhaust pipes will be like looking at fancy radiator caps from the 20's.


Yeah, except that those old cars actually look good.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

Car Problems said:


>


The perps who vandalized that paint job should be arrested and locked up for years :facepalm:


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Wut?*

Pre orders for Europe. Projected prices given in this article:

"Coming in 2020 with between 200 and 340 miles of range, and starting at around $33,000

Dubbed the ID.3, VW will sell three versions of the all-electric hatchback. The *cheapest will start at “under €30,000” (about $33,600*) and will travel 330 kilometers (about 200 miles) on a single charge using a 45kWh battery.

But it did say it will sell *a limited “first edition” version* of the midrange car for “*less than €40,000” (about $44,760*). The company will make 30,000 of these “ID.3 1st” cars, and buyers will get up to 2,000kWh of charging for free during the first year."

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...en-id-3-preorders-oelectric-car-long-range-ev

So Volkswagen couldn't sell Golfs here n volume so they are pull the plug (ha!) on those and they could only sell 3,456 eGolfs last year in the US.

They had better hope the ID.3 sells well in Europe to cover the loses it would suffer here.


----------



## Mazda 3s (Nov 12, 2003)

Hajduk said:


> The ID.3 doesn't have a frunk. There is no room.
> 
> The numbers refer to the car size. The 3 is Golf size and the numbers of future variants go up to 9.
> 
> There will be a concept of the upcoming ID.2 shown at Frankfurt this year.


It’s RWD, has the motor in the back, and there no room for a frunk? WTF?


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Mazda 3s said:


> It’s RWD, has the motor in the back, and there no room for a frunk? WTF?


Sized for Europe, small front overhang?

Even EVs still shove a few things up front. AC compressor. Power steering. Wiper fluid reservoir. 12v battery. The Bolt also goes without a frunk,


----------



## Mazda 3s (Nov 12, 2003)

Mike! said:


> Sized for Europe, small front overhang?
> 
> Even EVs still shove a few things up front. AC compressor. Power steering. Wiper fluid reservoir. 12v battery. The Bolt also goes without a frunk,


The Bolt gets a pass because its motor is up front...


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Mazda 3s said:


> It’s RWD, has the motor in the back, and there no room for a frunk? WTF?


The motor is so small it doesn't matter. To me seems like the radiator and hvac system are occupying the space up front.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Mazda 3s said:


> The Bolt gets a pass because its motor is up front...


Inverter mounted on top of the compact motor in a bid to make the assembly akin to an ICE. Kia does the same on the Soul as does Mercedes with the EQC, making it possible to use existing lines to build the cars.


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

Air and water do mix said:


> At this point unfortunately BMW is having none of that.


IMO this looks better than any Tesla front-end


----------



## whitejeep1989 (May 15, 2007)

FastGTi said:


> IMO this looks better than any Tesla front-end


You dislike the Tesla front-end, because you dislike grille-less cars? I'm not looking to pick a fight, just trying to understand your opinion.

Grilles on most modern ICE cars are unnecessary styling elements. On electric cars, grilles are completely useless.
While I recognize grilles have been very important in building brand character/DNA, many car brands have also successfully sold ICE cars with small or no grilles at all
BMW is certainly one of those brands that has sold cars with tastefully small or minimal front end grilles.
That pictured BMW concept, if we are talking about brand-building/DNA, breaks the center vertical elements of the kidney frame, and creates something that looks like Kia's "tiger nose" That's a brand building fail.
Then back to the practical or functional considerations. Why does an electric car need such a large and fake grille?

While I have some design issues with the Tesla (specifically the Model 3) front end, I admire the design honesty or purity of not having a gigantic fake grille.

Ferrari, Porsche, Lamborghini, and even Ford (1st and 2nd gen Taurus) and Oldsmobile (1st and 2nd gen Aurora) have all shown that a grille-less car can be quite attractive, while still representing its respective brand.
BMW can and should do much better than that monstrosity.


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

Manufacturers are substituting character for performance and garish "look at me" styling (BMW's bucktooth grill, MB's glow in the dark 3 pointed star, Lexus' Predator Grill™) for sound design principles.

It's all about grabbing attention, be it through C&D headlines, test drive tricks ("oo the suspension is firm and the throttle calibration is aggressive... this is sporty"), or those garish details. This is why car brands that need time to grow on you like Mazda are suffering


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Mazda 3s said:


> It’s RWD, has the motor in the back, and there no room for a frunk? WTF?


The intention of the ID.3 design was to maximize interior space. Therefore, the front-end structure is pretty small.


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

Honda e... VW ID3. Manufacturers are really phoning it in these days on the naming.


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

whitejeep1989 said:


> You dislike the Tesla front-end, because you dislike grille-less cars? I'm not looking to pick a fight, just trying to understand your opinion.
> 
> Grilles on most modern ICE cars are unnecessary styling elements. On electric cars, grilles are completely useless.
> While I recognize grilles have been very important in building brand character/DNA, many car brands have also successfully sold ICE cars with small or no grilles at all
> ...


I have nothing against cars without grilles. The Teslas are just poorly designed IMO. Hell, I think the license plate area on a Model 3 is also pretty awful and cheap looking.

I also don't mind what some here are calling "fake" grilles. They are just styling elements. Something to break up the wide expanse between headlights. I don't think they'll go away just like "fake" fender flares and fender vents, etc. haven't gone away. Most modern ICE cars have some degree of fake grille-ness - I don't see anyone bitching about those ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

Itgb said:


> X 2!!!
> 
> RWD hatchback... I thought this combo was going to be extinct. Hopefully VWOA reconsiders and offers in in the US.


It's not? Rats...this looks like an awesome commuter which I'd be tempted by.


----------



## whitejeep1989 (May 15, 2007)

FastGTi said:


> I have nothing against cars without grilles. The Teslas are just poorly designed IMO. Hell, I think the license plate area on a Model 3 is also pretty awful and cheap looking.
> 
> I also don't mind what some here are calling "fake" grilles. They are just styling elements. Something to break up the wide expanse between headlights. I don't think they'll go away just like "fake" fender flares and fender vents, etc. haven't gone away. *Most modern ICE cars have some degree of fake grille-ness - I don't see anyone bitching about those *¯\_(ツ)_/¯


People on this forum b!tch about that all the time.
See threads about any new BMW SUV, any Lexus, the Jeep Renegade, or Lincoln MKT, to name a few.


----------



## Zaris (Jun 11, 2010)

Dawg Dee-Lux said:


> The motor is so small it doesn't matter. To me seems like the radiator and hvac system are occupying the space up front.


Thanks for providing an illustration for us. I see now that the front end is so full of hardware that a frunk (on the ID.3, at least) is impossible.

I decided to go back and refresh myself on the MEB platform as a whole. And one of my favorite YouTube channels, Autogefühl, has a nice segment on it. The first 12 minutes really highlights the packaging. Looking at the rear once more has put my mind at ease that trunk space probably won't be so bad. No spare tire space, it seems, but I suppose we can't have everything at the very start.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Hajduk said:


> The intention of the ID.3 design was to maximize interior space. Therefore, the front-end structure is pretty small.


I think the limitation factor is ID3's overall footprint - basically C-segment Golf size hatchback.

A larger MEB vehicle should be able to accommodate a frunk.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Zaris said:


> Thanks for providing an illustration for us. I see now that the front end is so full of hardware that a frunk (on the ID.3, at least) is impossible.
> 
> I decided to go back and refresh myself on the MEB platform as a whole. And one of my favorite YouTube channels, Autogefühl, has a nice segment on it. The first 12 minutes really highlights the packaging. Looking at the rear once more has put my mind at ease that trunk space probably won't be so bad. No spare tire space, it seems, but I suppose we can't have everything at the very start.


Thanks for posting that video :thumbup:


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

Dawg Dee-Lux said:


> The motor is so small it doesn't matter. To me seems like the radiator and hvac system are occupying the space up front.


Yup, and steering rack/brake booster/strut towers/etc. It's easy to think the bay in a front-engine car is just for the engine, but they've gotten pretty good at filling it with other stuff too.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

An excellent in-depth technical article here https://jalopnik.com/the-fascinating-engineering-behind-vws-electric-car-pla-1829257860


----------



## whitejeep1989 (May 15, 2007)

> Volkswagen opened up pre-booking for the upcoming ID.3 electric hatchback on Wednesday. In the following 24 hours, it received more than 10,000 preorders.
> 
> The booking includes a registration for an early production slot for the launch edition ID.3 "1st" model, which has a WLTP range of 420 km, or 260 miles. Only 30,000 launch edition models will be built, and production is scheduled to start in late 2019. The car itself will be fully revealed at the Frankfurt IAA motor show in the fall, and the first customer cars will be delivered a little more than a year from now, in mid-2020.
> 
> Volkswagen says some 200 pre-production ID.3 vehicles have been built, and the main facility for electric car production will be its plant in Zwickau, Germany, which will make only MEB platform electric vehicles. Yearly production capacity is projected to be 330,000 vehicles, from 2020 on


https://www.autoblog.com/2019/05/10...BWcmB_T_SJDtskfsf1UF9QGCljNFIeAwczP6zTEllLWt0

VW received 10,000 preorders on ID3, in the first 24 hours that the books were open.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ID.3 seen in the wild


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

TL;DR

Is the ID.3 Golf-sized or Polo-sized?


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Lwize said:


> TL;DR
> 
> Is the ID.3 Golf-sized or Polo-sized?


Golf-sized - with the legroom of a Passat


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

That front quarter window is kind of weird, at least in that angle. Not totally feeling this design. Suffers in comparison to the MK7. (And the Honda E.)


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Yuppie Scum said:


> That front quarter window is kind of weird, at least in that angle. Not totally feeling this design. Suffers in comparison to the MK7. (And the Honda E.)


All of these electro thingies are somehow taller. The Jaguar i-Pace, this, the BMW i3... And that's of course because of the battery under the floor. But how does the Tesla Model S, especially, manage to be so low, like a normal sedan?


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

Son said:


> All of these electro thingies are somehow taller. The Jaguar i-Pace, this, the BMW i3... And that's of course because of the battery under the floor. But how does the Tesla Model S, especially, manage to be so low, like a normal sedan?


It’s got to be longer stem to stern than this thing, right? I’d rather have the frunk anyway.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Volkswagen ID 3 2020 review*

More photos in link.



> *What is it?*
> 
> The Volkswagen ID 3 might be the most important new car built by the world's biggest car maker in decades. It certainly has had an epoch-making billing.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrivinAW8 (Jun 21, 2004)

Lord almighty if VWoA doesn't bring this car to the States I will entirely abandon the brand.


Literally nothing in their lineup interests me save for the current GTI and between and old GTI and a new ID3, I'd pick the ID3 all day.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

chucchinchilla said:


> I think you mean electricity will save us from everyone's current crop of questionable grille design. I've been saying it for some time, mark my words, grilles will one day be seen as a passe design element required by old ICE technology.


It's been tried already in the past, and it's not really required, but it is useful. Hell, VW was one of the more popular brands to go with a grille-less deisgn










Also Infiniti Q45 first gen lacked a grille


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Turbo II said:


> It's been tried already in the past, and it's not really required, but it is useful. Hell, VW was one of the more popular brands to go with a grille-less deisgn
> 
> *pic
> 
> ...


Ignoring air-cooled stuff there's the 1970 Datsun 240Z and '79 Mazda RX7, plus probably many others that aren't springing to mind. :beer:


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Air and water do mix said:


> Ignoring air-cooled stuff there's the 1970 Datsun 240Z and '79 Mazda RX7, plus probably many others that aren't springing to mind. :beer:


Yup, plenty did, but it never really became a trend. Quite a few looked weird too.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

I hope we get this in a version that is similar to GTI spec, with an option of battery size. I'd very much like Model 3 Performance-lite range and driving dynamics in something that is more GTI-sized.


----------



## AC1DD (May 30, 2019)

spockcat said:


> ID.3 seen in the wild


Very generic looking thing. Could be a Honda Fit, or various Nissan Hyundai, or Kia for that matter.


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

I like it. And much more than I thought I would. Usually not a hatchback person. :thumbup:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

AC1DD said:


> Very generic looking thing. Could be a Honda Fit, or various Nissan Hyundai, or Kia for that matter.


While I wouldn't expect this to be Lamborghini exciting, I would recommend holding judgement until it's fully unclothed as finishes, colors, etc. will jazz it up a bit.


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

AC1DD said:


> Very generic looking thing. Could be a Honda Fit, or various Nissan Hyundai, or Kia for that matter.


The camo is doing its job! It's meant to look like nothing in particular to avoid notice while testing. The one in the Autocar article looks like it's pretty much undisguised apart from the swirly vinyl wrap, so we still don't see what pieces will be chrome vs black vs paint but the overall shape is clear, and to my eyes clearly a Volkswagen.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Volkswagen ID.3 Pre-Production Prototype Spotted In Stuttgart*












> While most of us saw only a heavily camouflaged Volkswagen ID.3, some are lucky enough to spot a brand new ID.3 without camo in front of their own house.
> 
> Greg Kable from Stuttgart, Germany released a few great photos of this most important modern VW:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

jddaigle said:


> The camo is doing its job! It's meant to look like nothing in particular to avoid notice while testing. The one in the Autocar article looks like it's pretty much undisguised apart from the swirly vinyl wrap, so we still don't see what pieces will be chrome vs black vs paint but the overall shape is clear, and to my eyes clearly a Volkswagen.


Agreed. The camo is doing some very deliberately Leaf things,










Not entirely sure we'll see that front buck-tooth thing or the contrasting black vs paint on the C/D pillar.


----------



## mutcth (Mar 11, 2000)

Numbersix said:


> I hope we get this in a version that is similar to GTI spec, with an option of battery size. I'd very much like Model 3 Performance-lite range and driving dynamics in something that is more GTI-sized.


I also want that, built by any car company that isn't run by Tony Stark. 

Got to say, all-screen interior aside, I'm really starting to dig the ID.3. But can VW be trusted to build a reliable ground-up BEV?

Tom


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

mutcth said:


> I also want that, built by any car company that isn't run by Tony Stark.
> 
> Got to say, all-screen interior aside, I'm really starting to dig the ID.3. *But can VW be trusted to build a reliable ground-up BEV?*
> 
> Tom


Mmmmmmm... I _think_ so. There's so much less to go wrong with an EV, but only time will tell. 

I'm with you, though. I don't care for the screens, but otherwise I like it. It looks practical and clean, but not over-the-top wonky like so many EVs. They're saving the wonky for the Bus.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

https://electrek.co/2019/07/10/vw-id3-dashboard-video/


----------



## Uber Wagon (Dec 9, 2003)

They took the gear selector design from BMW i3! :thumbup:

Here's a wacky video of ID3 interior.


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

das funny yeauhhhhh?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Uber Wagon said:


> They took the gear selector design from BMW i3! :thumbup:
> 
> Here's a wacky video of ID3 interior.


Video is no longer working. Here is a mirror: https://vw17-a.akamaihd.net/mm/flvm...4_2128K.mp4?cid=5171&aid=3705114&afid=7821508


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Hajduk said:


> https://electrek.co/2019/07/10/vw-id3-dashboard-video/


It looks like that's the "gear" selector on the side of the instrument pod:


----------



## mutcth (Mar 11, 2000)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> It looks like that's the "gear" selector on the side of the instrument pod


Although my dislike of new-fangled gear selectors is well documented, I actually prefer when their design (like the i3 and ID.3) has NOTHING to do with the familiar shift lever. Makes it less likely to revert to muscle memory and make a mistake.

I still absolute hate capacitive steering wheel buttons tho...way to easy to accidentally activate.

Tom


----------



## whitejeep1989 (May 15, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> Ignoring air-cooled stuff there's the 1970 Datsun 240Z and '79 Mazda RX7, plus probably many others that aren't springing to mind. :beer:


The mid to late 80s were the peak of grille-less cars.
The original Ford Taurus and Mercury Sable kicked of the trend, amongst domestic American cars, and quickly spread to other members of the Ford and Mercury line-ups.
The Crown Victoria, Mustang, Tempo/Topaz, Escort/Mercury Twin(?), and Probe were all grille-less, at some point in time.

Pontiac's Grand Prix sedan, of the same period, ditched above the bumper grilles, on some trim levels, in favor of Sable-like light bars, or just smooth plastic between the headlights.
The Sunfire and TranSport also went grille-less, above the bumper.

The last few generation of Oldsmobiles (Aurora, Intrigue, and Alero) were grille-less.

Saturn's first generation of sedans, wagons, and coupes were grille-less.

Honda's Accord, Civic, Del Sol, and Prelude were grille-less at various times.

Toyota's Celica, Supra, Corolla, and MR2 were grille-less at times.

Dodge had two generations of grille-less Intrepids, and Chrysler had the grille-less (above the bumper) Concorde. 

And so on....


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

whitejeep1989 said:


> Escort/Mercury Twin(?)


Tracer!


----------



## whitejeep1989 (May 15, 2007)

Yuppie Scum said:


> Tracer!


Mmmmm…..
That's some fresh George Bush I-Era goodness, right there.

I'm saying it right here and now...the lightbar will make a comeback, in the BEV era.


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

Video has been taken down HA!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Video is no longer working. Here is a mirror: https://vw17-a.akamaihd.net/mm/flvm...4_2128K.mp4?cid=5171&aid=3705114&afid=7821508





2000JettaGLXVR6 said:


> Video has been taken down HA!


Mirror posted above is still available.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

whitejeep1989 said:


> Mmmmm…..
> That's some fresh George Bush I-Era goodness, right there.
> 
> I'm saying it right here and now...the lightbar will make a comeback, in the BEV era.


I sure hope that they do


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Seat el-Born is said to be almost identical exterior and interior as ID.3


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow, looks fantastic.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

I could be into this.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Some of you might know the ID.3 went into production back in November. What you might not know (at least I didn't know) is that deliveries won't start until the summer. My guess is this buys them time to get through "production hell" without actually impacting customers/stock price so by the time this inventory is depleted later in the summer the Zwickau factory will be at full capacity. In the meantime, VW is storing thousands of cars in various parking lots/fields and this guy found them. He starts at the Leipzig-Altenburg Airport where the cars used to be stored in a field (you can see on google maps) but finds they were later moved likely due to mud. He then goes to somewhere closer to the factory where he finds a ton of them in various parking lots. See below.

cars start to show up near 13:11


----------



## RennWerks (Aug 19, 2003)

Just noticed your post.

Interesting. I was wondering what VW AG was doing with the ID3s.


----------

